
Ask HN: COVID-19 response with 3D printing? - primeobsession
Like many here, I have a 3D printer and I want to help.  Is there any legitimacy to printing ventilators or other equipment to donate to local hospitals?<p>I created a GH repo to encourage discourse:  https:&#x2F;&#x2F;github.com&#x2F;securecoders&#x2F;covid-3d-printing-response<p>Not a medical professional!
======
sabas_ge
See
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22588367](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22588367)

